

Relativity: the special and general theory by Albert Einstein - elbenshira
http://books.google.com/books?id=gQ8LAAAAYAAJ&dq=special%20general%20relativity%20einstein&pg=PR3#v=onepage&q=&f=false

======
elbenshira
I read this book while I was on vacation (on a beautiful beach). It's
surprisingly approachable; best explanation of relativity I've found so far.
Granted, it was written by Einstein himself.

